# Toys, Toys, Toys....



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Well, guys... here are a couple pics of some toys I have laying around. Some have seen some use, others brand new.

Firslty, the AM1... set at 130mm travel. Mine actually goes a bit lower, around 125mm of stanchion exposed.










And her little sister - the now up for sale, Phaon









I guess I've been using some travel off the Fox Float









Lubes anyone?









Magura sent this (I just paid for postage, oil and tubing)









And they sent for free a replacement lever for my Julie front brake.. man, don't you love when a company supports you no questions asked?









I have also this schweeet Giro Semi-MX helmet modelled by Mini-Warp









That's pretty much it for now...

This last one is for testing the url...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

u r a showoff......




j/k

nice


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> u r a showoff......


Yeah...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

you are soooo spoiled!!!:nono:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Isn’t the MX a snow helmet??? Yours looks like a mixed breed of MX and Xen. Really cool though. Serious AM´s look.:thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Isn't the MX a snow helmet??? Yours looks like a mixed breed of MX and Xen. Really cool though. Serious AM´s look.:thumbsup:


It's a Dirt Jump/Trail/Park Helmet... not much ventilation.. but who cares? Anyway, the hottest a helmet can be is at low speed when the sun is frying your head if you have too much ventilation openings.

It looks cool, has better back head protection and the visor is more sturdy, adjustable and a little longer... this will do good with branches and such.

It's kinda heavy at some 320grs or so... but my construction helmet weighed much more and was not even close in comfort.

Here's another shot, bu my model was already sleepy (he wore it on by himslef, I was thinking about a shot of the helmet on the dining table, but he disagreed  )


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Warp,

Congratulations on your new upgrades !!!. The forks is the best one, it will definitively fit the roof rack !!!. We can check it out this weekend. I would like to ride this sunday (SNT). Are you able to ride this sunday as well ?. Is somebody else willing to join ?.

Cheers,

Fidel.



Warp said:


> Well, guys... here are a couple pics of some toys I have laying around. Some have seen some use, others brand new.
> 
> Firslty, the AM1... set at 130mm travel. Mine actually goes a bit lower, around 125mm of stanchion exposed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Warp,
> 
> Congratulations on your new upgrades !!!. The forks is the best one, it will definitively fit the roof rack !!!


That's why I'm selling the Magura off!!! 

Sunday will be fine as my wife is on english class and I have to babysit the kid on saturday.

I'll let you know as my front wheel is at the doctor (actually at the hospital, and the doctor is not in yet) and odds are I'll not ride this weekend. But will do my best effort to ride!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Warp,
> 
> Congratulations on your new upgrades !!!. The forks is the best one, it will definitively fit the roof rack !!!. We can check it out this weekend. I would like to ride this sunday (SNT). Are you able to ride this sunday as well ?. Is somebody else willing to join ?.
> 
> ...


I´ll be riding Circuito Ajusco with my firneds this Sunday. We are planning to get started at 9.00 am.

Interested? it is a nice ride

Warp, I have an extra wheel; it has no disc compatible hub though, so you would have to ride no-brakes in front. After watching you spread-eagle, i am sure this is not dare to you.

Fidel, let me know if you´re interested


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Rito,

Thank you very much for inviting me to join your ride. I am very interested and will be there at 9:00 AM. I will try to follow you except if you are going to ride through either downhill or very extreme trails !!!.

Cheers,

Fidel.



ritopc said:


> I´ll be riding Circuito Ajusco with my firneds this Sunday. We are planning to get started at 9.00 am.
> 
> Interested? it is a nice ride
> 
> ...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Can I join? SNT at 9:00 am?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm going to SNT, MAYBE to Circuito Ajusco....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Don't worry Fidel, there is not a single xtreme downhill section at Ajusco Circuit, but one of the nicest singletracks.



elmadaleno said:


> Can I join? SNT at 9:00 am?


Madaleno, of course you can join us. We aren't starting at SNT but a little further up the road. Still, SNT is a good place to meet at 9.00 and then drive up from there.

Tacu, it would be nice if you could join us. I can give you a ride from SNT if you want to. You'll have to wait for the old dogs on the uphill though. (and maybe in the downhill as well)    hahahah.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Can I go? can someone give a raite?

This week has been like christmas around here, I'm only missing the wheels and the cassete for the Flux, maybe this weekend I'll install the braided hoses and the nokon cables. 

Antonio Rivas


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Well its cuz I'm going with a friend who just started to mtb and he has a chofer and can give us a ride to the downhill lots of times 

I have to check...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

arivas said:


> Can I go? can someone give a raite?
> 
> This week has been like christmas around here, I'm only missing the wheels and the cassete for the Flux, maybe this weekend I'll install the braided hoses and the nokon cables.
> 
> Antonio Rivas


Where are you coming from? I could pick you up at some metro station. I have the extra space now that Tacu has a chofer for the day.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Coming from Observatorio, close to ABC hospital, any metro station would be fine! Which one is better for you? Time? Weeeee! I would really like to know Circuito Ajusco!

Antonio Rivas


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

arivas said:


> Coming from Observatorio, close to ABC hospital, any metro station would be fine! Which one is better for you? Time? Weeeee! I would really like to know Circuito Ajusco!
> 
> Antonio Rivas


I live close to Centro Médico station (near to Plaza Delta; Cuahutemoc y Viaducto), 4 stations and 1 conection away from you. If you want to, we can meet at my place arrond 8.15am. Enough time to load your bike and get to ajusco on time.

I can give you detailed directions on how to get to my place . It is a short ride from the metro (3-5 mins).

If that´s fine, i will PM you with all the info needed.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Can I go? can someone give a raite?
> 
> This week has been like christmas around here, I'm only missing the wheels and the cassete for the Flux, maybe this weekend I'll install the braided hoses and the nokon cables.
> 
> Antonio Rivas


I was 'bout to say put the ones on your Merida... but I remembered they're not disc wheels.
Damn... will have to wait to see that beauty.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Damn......I would have loved to go to these rides, but I just arrived from Puerto Vallarta. Some interesting things there BTW......
I called an agency called Eco Ride to ask about the rides they had. They had many XC rides, but with the heat there is, I was not too enthusiastic about it. Then, they told me about a DH/FR ride. They lent you a Cove Downhill bike, full face and complete dianese protection. I was pretty interested in it untill he told me it was 1000 pesos (I "regatear" a bit, and he left it in 800 without breakfast). I was just about to say yes when I thought about it a bit more. I decided to pass, since I want to buy a new bike and 1000 pesos is quite a bit of money. Besides, it was only about 4 hours. 
Oh well, I hope I made the right desision......maybe next time.....
Oh and I saw your brother over there, Tacubaya


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hahahaha yeah, my brother slept in a pool hahahahahahhaha


----------



## daniellisa320 (5 mo ago)

Definition. Pretend play is *the stage of play engaged in by children who are capable of assigning action to symbolic objects*. Children will take on roles, assign meaning to objects, and transform their reality into a world of its own.
Regard: Aiga


----------

